# And so it begins



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dirty side 

















Clean side


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do believe you can get medication for this now mate :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jamman said:


> I do believe you can get medication for this now mate :wink:


Do you not think I have tried mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe you can get medication for this now mate :wink:
> ...


You could always try amphetamine/Speed which will make it even worse :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Your doing a grand job Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Your doing a grand job Andy


Cheers most of it is wax oil from the factory so it's taking a bit of getting off


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Feel free to pop over to mine and set to work lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Feel free to pop over to mine and set to work lol


Don't you think I have enough cars to keep clean lol


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice one Andy looking good, trouble is once you get it clean it's keeping it clean never ending mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dingabell said:


> Nice one Andy looking good, trouble is once you get it clean it's keeping it clean never ending mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Tell me about it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

First pic with the pipe Andy I thought you were cleaning the inside of your washing machine :lol:

Plenty to keep you busy then mate


----------

